# CIS related PDFs/Documents



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

we should start a thread of shares/links to CIS related PDFs/Documents
*presently using Comcast web hosting








If you have the ability, extract out the CIS related pages to save on file size.
CIS Hot Start Pro-Training Manual (4.04 MB):
http://home.comcast.net/~South...g.pdf
K-Jetronic 16v
http://home.comcast.net/~South...v.pdf
K and KE-Jetronic
http://home.comcast.net/~South...c.pdf
K-Jetronic 8v
http://home.comcast.net/~South...v.pdf
Late Model JH K-Lambda
http://home.comcast.net/~South...a.pdf
Dasher K-Lambda
http://home.comcast.net/~South...a.pdf
Rabbit Golf Scirocco CIS-Basic
http://home.comcast.net/~South...c.pdf
Quantum CIS-E
http://home.comcast.net/~South...E.pdf
Fox CIS-E
http://home.comcast.net/~South...E.pdf
Dasher CIS-Basic
http://home.comcast.net/~South...c.pdf
Rabbit Golf Scirocco Jetta Convertable K-Lambda
http://home.comcast.net/~South...a.pdf

_Modified by Southcross at 9:14 AM 7-9-2009_


_Modified by Southcross at 9:17 AM 7-9-2009_


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: CIS related PDFs/Documents (Southcross)*

A good overview of the CIS fuel injection.... 
http://www.diagnostic-assistan...j.htm 
Cheers, WWR.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: CIS related PDFs/Documents (WackyWabbitRacer)*

I could scan in some of the stuff from the Bosch fuel injection blue book? Hmm


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have a lot of little stuff to post... just got to find it all (its burned on random CDs and on flash drives)
some stuff may hit the production flatbed here at work


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

I can post some vacuum related stuff, mainly for 240T stuff. Eh eh?
Steve-


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

If you understand spanish then your in luck with these 13 videos on cis
http://www.youtube.com/results...oq=ke-


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Finally added a few more PDFs
*see above*


_Modified by Southcross at 9:10 AM 7-9-2009_


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_Finally added a few more PDFs
K-Jetronic 16v
http://docs.google.com/filevie...7ef9d
K and KE-Jetronic
http://docs.google.com/filevie...42c46
K-Jetronic 8v
http://docs.google.com/filevie...506c7

Maybe it is me but none of the crap you posted works.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_
Maybe it is me but none of the crap you posted works.

thanks for the constructive criticism



_Modified by Southcross at 9:12 AM 7-9-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

new CIS part number documents
*see above*


_Modified by Southcross at 9:13 AM 7-9-2009_


----------



## raaustinf16 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Says documents not available.


----------



## raaustinf16 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (raaustinf16)*

Sorry, the page (or document) you have requested is not available.
Please check the address and try again.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *raaustinf16* »_Sorry, the page (or document) you have requested is not available.
Please check the address and try again.



_Quote, originally posted by *Google.com* »_PDFs: Publishing a PDF so that anyone can view has not yet been implemented. *Anyone invited needs a Google Account.*

I setup sharing on the docs using "open invitation, anyone can use" turned on.. can you confirm that with a Google account you can't view them?


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
I setup sharing on the docs using "open invitation, anyone can use" turned on.. can you confirm that with a Google account you can't view them?

I cannot and i have an account.
Screen message:
"Sorry, the page (or document) you have requested is not available."
"Please check the address and try again."


_Modified by wclark at 7:40 AM 7-6-2009_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

well thats gay... I'll try and find a different host


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Moved everything to Crimecast hosting....


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

BSd; do yu have 240t diaghrams you can post up? or send to [email protected]? thanks a gain fro the support for the cis community


----------

